# Anti Arsenal posts



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Fuck off the lot of you


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Yes right...why just arsenal? All football teams are crap...so fuck the lot of them. :lol:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Wish I knew something about football - it would make my job so much easier - football is such a great ice breaker.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I know nothing about football so that is why I said fuck them all. :lol:

Football is NOT an ice breaker...women hate it. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I know nothing about football so that is why I said fuck them all. :lol:
> 
> Football is NOT an ice breaker...*women hate it.* :wink:


I'll have to disagree on that one V - My wife watches way more football than I do - not hard as I'm not really a footie watcher, but she _has_ to watch her team when they're on. Yep, she's a Man U supporter :roll: (but her family do hail from there :wink: )


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

my wife luvs watching the footy but prefers to watch a real mans game --rugby to those who don't know


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

hudson said:


> Fuck off the lot of you


Errr, no.

Here's a familiar sight for Arsenal fans...


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

V - did you know that Football is now the number one sport played by girls at school in the UK these days??

These girls will soon be women....

Damian


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

Women hate football :?:

I have only one thing to say - Helen Chamberlain - you may want to look her up.


----------



## PammyV2 (Jan 6, 2005)

vlastan said:


> I know nothing about football so that is why I said fuck them all. :lol:
> 
> Football is NOT an ice breaker...women hate it. :wink:


And you know nothing about women :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Although this one does hate it :lol: so couldn't give a monkey's :wink: but that in itself is an icebreaker - both sides use it to the advantage of all :wink:


----------



## Joegod (Aug 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I know nothing about football so that is why I said fuck them all. :lol:
> ...


Snap.

She loves 'em.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Bought my 8 year old *daughter *a pair of these (but with studs, not blades)... they were top of her Christmas list 

She starts Sunday morning football fairly soon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife got to got toRome ,Milan, Eindhoven and Marseille and watched the matches , she even went to the Toon match last week (nearly killed her walking to the top of the stand could have had my seat at the bottom but...nah )


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> hudson said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off the lot of you
> ...


What opposition players on their arse after another painful defeat at the hands of Wenger's Army 

Don't get me wrong, Defoe is a good player and will will do a good job for Chelsea :lol:

Tottenham...... P...lease :roll:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

hudson said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > hudson said:
> ...


What bullshit.

'Wengers Army' :lol: They're a pretty crap army then aren't they as we knocked we 4 past you. If that's what your 1st team is like, i wouldn't like to see your reserve side against us, we'd easily get 8 past you.

I think you must have misspelt a couple of words in your post above so i have corrected if for you.

Have you settled for 2nd best yet or are you going to get Reyes to fall over another 50 times in the next match in order to cheat your way to victory?

Oh yeah, and remind your team to wear their gloves again next time they play - you never know, if they don't, they might get slightly chapped skin


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I support Tottenham and Man U  8) :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> I support Man U  8) :-*


Isnt that compulsory where you live


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > I support Man U  8) :-*
> ...


Oh is it?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> I support Tottenham and Man U  8) :-*


Of course you do, but do you actually know of the players names?

By the way, David Beckham doesn't play for Man U anymore, and Michael Owen doesn't play for them either :wink: (just in case you mention these two)


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> hudson said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


Blah Blah Blah :lol:

Even after the devensive nightmares we've had and the four you put past us ( Defoe's was a peach ) , you still couldn't beat us.

I've never met a Spurs fan with decent grasp of reality. Tottenham are at best a steady Premeirship side.

Gloves, who gives a shit. :-*

L8 , I take my hat off to you..... you muppet


----------



## LORD-OF-THE-RINGS (Jan 6, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> I support Tottenham and Man U  8) :-*


hahahahahahaha tottenham shouldent u be posting in the joke section! 
*Arsenal rule!!!!*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > I support Tottenham and Man U  8) :-*
> ...


Behave!  :-*


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > I support Tottenham and Man U  8) :-*
> ...


Shouldn't you?

You lost to Bolton :lol:


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

In football the unexpected can always happen which is why I love the game so much.

I'm a realist and I think the league is now too far out of reach, Chelsea have been so strong.

But with the runners up spot, the FA cup and Champions league, there is plenty to keep me interested...... as well as L8's inane bollox :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

hudson said:


> I'm a realist and I think the league is now too far out of reach, Chelsea have been so strong.
> 
> 
> > I think it is for us as well :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

hudson said:


> In football the unexpected can always happen which is why I love the game so much.
> 
> I'm a realist and I think the league is now too far out of reach, Chelsea have been so strong.
> 
> But with the runners up spot, the FA cup and Champions league, there is plenty to keep me interested...... as well as L8's inane bollox :wink:


 :lol: And yours too.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just wait til Sunday Toon Toon black and white army


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Arse-nil - does anyone outside london actually like or even take an interest in them?

What a wining bunch of puffs.


----------



## Tfast Tfurious (Jan 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Arse-nil - does anyone outside london actually like or even take an interest in them?
> 
> What a wining bunch of puffs.


who u support then?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Tfast Tfurious said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Arse-nil - does anyone outside london actually like or even take an interest in them?
> ...


Thatâ€™s irreverent, the post's about ARSE-nil.

Today its Exeter - guys did themselves proud last night.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Arse-nil - does anyone outside london actually like or even take an interest in them?
> 
> What a wining bunch of puffs.


I live outside London and I love em.

If you don't 'really' support anyone (' today it's Exeter') you can't really have a clue what you're taking about :roll:

BUT you drive a TT so you can't be all bad  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its not that I donâ€™t support anyone, or that I change my team every week I was just impressed with the performance Exeter gave last night.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Its not that I donâ€™t support anyone, or that I change my team every week I was just impressed with the performance Exeter gave last night.


You live in Manchester then?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, i dont live in manchester. I dont mind it as a place tho.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Anyway back onto RSol's team...

There was an article in one of tabloids the other day saying that the club are not letting Arsenal players swap shirts unless it's a UEFA or Champions League match as the club were running out of shirts. :lol:

Surely that should mean money - how much does it cost for a Premier League team to buy a shirt from their suppliers? A fiver at most i would have said.

Before any of you think i'm taking the mick, i'm not  !!

If i find the article i'll post a link to it.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

For a while now, Arsenal have been the top side in the capital. But now we have a contender in Chelsea and also in the ominous shape of the mighty Palace :lol: :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

hudson said:


> For a while now, Arsenal have been the top side in the capital. But now we have a contender in Chelsea and also in the ominous shape of the mighty Palace :lol: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :x 

I guessed you'd post something about that.

I've got to hold my hands up and say it was rather embarassing - i was predicting a tricky game and our team were really only at 1/2 strength with Ziegler going off injured, Kanoute out, Brown suspended etc but at the end of the day Palace were the better team - but only for the day.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

L8, :lol:

I'd rather we were debating this over a pint or 5 but for now this forum will have to do.


----------

